# recipe for pear wine?



## tmh4064 (Sep 8, 2010)

How many pounds of pears do I need for 5 gallons?? And I need a good recipe. My mom and dad have a pear tree and I would like to freeze some to use for wine later!!
Thanks
Tina


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 8, 2010)

Figure 5 to 6 pounds of pears per gallon minimum. Will you be pressing, juicing or cutting them up and dropping into your primary? What kind of pears are they? Will they be sweet?


----------



## tmh4064 (Sep 12, 2010)

They are just yellow pears and as I recall they were sweet last year. Not sure how to go about adding them to the primary. Still looking for recipe and what would be the best way to add them! I plan to freeze them.
Thanks


----------



## jtstar (Sep 12, 2010)

type in jack Keller's pear wine recipe in goggle and you will find a recipe everyone says though to and more fruit then what he calls for because his recipe are light on fruit and also to watch how much sugar you add because he likes to make a high abv wine


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

tmh4064 said:


> How many pounds of pears do I need for 5 gallons?? And I need a good recipe. My mom and dad have a pear tree and I would like to freeze some to use for wine later!!
> Thanks
> Tina


Pear is delicate so you need alot
6# min per gal 7 is better
Slice and core then freeze
Thaw and put in TWO straining bags and put in TWO fermentors
Add 2 1/2 gal water to ea bucket ( it will become 6 gal once adding sugar and extract juice from pears)
Add 2 tsp Pectic to EACH bucket
Wait 24 hours then ck gravity (use wineCalc to figure how much sugar to add)
Use water from the buckets to heat up to dissolve sugar to get 1.080.
Once there do a TA test and adjust
Add yeast and nutrient (I use Cote des Blancs)


----------



## jtstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Tom I was hoping you or Runningwolf would come on and post a good recipe for this lady I also wanted to know because I will be getting some pears from a friend when they are ripe thanks again


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> Pear is delicate so you need alot
> 6# min per gal 7 is better
> Slice and core then freeze
> Thaw and put in TWO straining bags and put in TWO fermentors
> ...



Tom instead of adding water why wouldn't press enough pears to give you the amount of juice needed instead of water. Then immediately add the pear parts you pressed into the juice to get the remaining sugar out of them. Then you wouldn't be diluting the must with water.


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Tom instead of adding water why wouldn't press enough pears to give you the amount of juice needed instead of water. Then immediately add the pear parts you pressed into the juice to get the remaining sugar out of them. Then you wouldn't be diluting the must with water.



I agree Steve. A sweet pear is light on flavor and I wouldn't dilute it any more than you would have to.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Tom instead of adding water why wouldn't press enough pears to give you the amount of juice needed instead of water. Then immediately add the pear parts you pressed into the juice to get the remaining sugar out of them. Then you wouldn't be diluting the must with water.



I dont have a press..

You will also need a f-pac and backsweetening.


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> I dont have a press..



Tom, bring your fruit to my house, I have a press!


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

Gee.I thought you would like to bring it here so you can get lost ne my wine........


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> Gee.I thought you would like to bring it here so you can get lost ne my wine........



Weeeellll, I am getting experience on wine cellar raiding.


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

WHO have you raided so far?


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> WHO have you raided so far?



Can't tell


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

U can "whisper"...Shhh...


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> U can "whisper"...Shhh...



ok you create a diversion like have a party at your place, then you get everyone thinking about the party and they don't pay any attention to their wine cellar and you keep making suggestions on different types of wine and they end up bringing you the wine. By the end of the day of the party you end up with about 20 open bottles of wine and close to 2 cases of unopened wine!


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2010)

OK I can keep a secret. I'm guessing it worked for you.. Shh.. I won't tell a soul


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK I can keep a secret. I'm guessing it worked for you.. Shh.. I won't tell a soul



Thanks, if runningwolf finds out i'm dead meat


----------

